# One Coat coverage



## Housepaintersottawa (Feb 5, 2012)

What paint would you use if you only wanted to cut in once on high ceiling, to save cutting in twice.

What paint has best coverage?


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

the same color that is currently on their, otherwise two coats, no short cuts do it right or dont do it


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

aura has been for me. 

But it all depends on what's going on. Just like anything, there are always variables that will determine the best options for the particular situation.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

If it is the same color and they are paying for one coat just use a good quality paint. 

If it is a different color and they are paying you for two coats give them what they purchased. 

If it is a one coat color change even though I would have tried to talk them out of it for sheen and uniformity and tried to impress on them why two is needed and they would not listen then give them what they paid for. 

Correct me if I am wrong and if so I apologize but it sounds like they are getting two coats and you are trying to cut corners by thinking it is a low visible spot and only wanting to do it once. If so even though it is low visible there are still landings and vantage points, not to mention a difference in sheen. If this is true just give them what they paid for since your reputation is on every job well after you get paid and are long gone. 

I guess the gist of my post no matter what the situation is give them what they paid for.


----------



## JEPaints (Mar 28, 2012)

SW duration covers well


----------

